# Patent for Sigma 24-105 f/2.8-4 OS ART



## JumboShrimp (Apr 20, 2015)

Here:

http://photorumors.com/


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds good. Would prefer 2.8 throughout the zoom range...


----------

